# Crysis Remastered: Countdown zum Gameplay



## TheFanaticTesters (29. Juni 2020)

Nachdem nach mehreren Gerüchten und Leakse  Crysis Remastered offiziell angekündigt wurde blieb es danach sehr ruhig um dem Spiel...doch nun gibt es endlich Neuigkeiten und die in form eines Countdown auf Youtube bei dem wir das erste Gameplay dann auch zu Gesicht bekommen. 
Was erwartet ihr vom Remastered schreibt es unten in die Kommentare ich bin auf jedenfall extrem gespannt als Jahre langer Crysis Fan.
Diesen Mittwoch wissen wir mehr....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=byOnAZqzaqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Chibs (29. Juni 2020)

Bin schon gespannt darauf, auch wenn mir ein neues Crysis 4 viel lieber gewesen wäre als das alte von vor 13 Jahren (!!)


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (29. Juni 2020)

Chibs schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt darauf, auch wenn mir ein neues Crysis 4 viel lieber gewesen wäre als das alte von vor 13 Jahren (!!)



So sieht's aus...habe auch die Befürchtung daß es einfach zu wenig geben wird was einen richtig weghaut...da ja das grund Gerüst das selbe bleibt...


----------



## kero81 (30. Juni 2020)

Ich erwarte garnix, außer vielleicht Enttäuacht zu werden.  Crysis 1 und Warhead waren super, alles was danach kam war Grütze.


----------



## ryzen1 (30. Juni 2020)

Anscheinend wurden durch den Xbox Store ein paar Screenshots und das Releasedatum geleaked:
Crysis Remastered by Xbox.com store | NeoGAF


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (30. Juni 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Anscheinend wurden durch den Xbox Store ein paar Screenshots und das Releasedatum geleaked:
> Crysis Remastered by Xbox.com store | NeoGAF



Danke für den Hinweis hm...hab mir die Pics angeschaut und hoffe mal ganz stark das dies nicht die PC version sein soll das wäre arg schwach....


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2020)

Sehr cool!

Ich mag den ersten Teil.


----------



## JanJake (30. Juni 2020)

Also ich war bitterlich enttäuscht vom ersten Teil. 

Klar hat er viel neues gebracht und sah wirklich gut aus und hat wirklich eine extreme Anforderung gehabt, aber mir war es persönlich VIEL zu kurz. 

Habe es am Release Tag gekauft damals, direkt in der Special Edition für stolze 70€. Freitag angefangen zu Zocken und Sonntag hatte ich es durch! Mehr als enttäuscht gewesen, man hätte so viel draus machen können und die haben es einfach verbockt. 

War dann endlich auf dem Flugzeugträger und habe den letzten Boss besiegt und freute mich darauf endlich den Prologe durch zu haben, aber nein, das bisschen war schon das ganze Spiel! 

Rein von der länge her, hätten die Teil 1 - 3 in ein Spiel packen müssen, sonst lohnt es sich nicht, zumindest meiner Meinung nach. 

Ich mag keine Spiele die ich beim ersten mal schon in unter 8h durch habe! Und ein AAA Titel der überall gehyped wurde schon gar nicht. 20-30h für das erste durchspielen erwarte ich schon bei einem Ego- Shooter. 

Selbst für HL2 habe ich beim aller ersten mal etwa 25h gebraucht und das ist für mich bis heute der beste Ego Shooter überhaupt. Spiele es selbst heute noch gerne und finde es schade das bis heute kein HL3 kam! Alyx kann ich leider wegen der fehlenden VR- Brille nicht spielen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2020)

Ja die Spielzeit war  kurz.
Warhead war glaube ich etwas länger.
Für Teil 2 hatte ich ca 12 Stunden gebraucht.
Aber mir auch Zeit gelassen usw.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (30. Juni 2020)

JanJake schrieb:


> Also ich war bitterlich enttäuscht vom ersten Teil.
> 
> Klar hat er viel neues gebracht und sah wirklich gut aus und hat wirklich eine extreme Anforderung gehabt, aber mir war es persönlich VIEL zu kurz.
> 
> ...



Hier sieht man perfekt wie unterschiedlich wir Menschen doch sind sich zb mag es lieber kurz und knackig...und das unnötige in die länge ziehen er nervig...


----------



## JanJake (30. Juni 2020)

TheFanaticTesters schrieb:


> Hier sieht man perfekt wie unterschiedlich wir Menschen doch sind sich



Wäre auch schlimm wenn nicht.


----------



## DeFi (30. Juni 2020)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich erwarte garnix, außer vielleicht Enttäuacht zu werden.  Crysis 1 und Warhead waren super, alles was danach kam war Grütze.



Die Spiele wurden im Verlauf einfach immer unrealistischer. New York hab ich mir noch gefallen lassen, aber dann war Schluss. Wie schon gesagt, die ersten beiden Teile hatten ne reale, schöne Umgebung aber nach New York war dann für mich auch Schluss.


----------



## Chibs (30. Juni 2020)

Crysis 1 + Warhead waren doch mehr ein offener Techdemo-Spielplatz, den eigentlich ALLE PC-Spieler auch gleich als Hardware-Benchmark verwendeten und wo man die gute Physik austesten konnte bei den Bäumen, Hütten und Vegetation generell (und Koreaner an der Gurgel packen). Auch das Herumfahren hat Spaß gemacht bei der damals geilen Dschungelgrafik.

Crysis 2+3 waren dann komplett belanglose Shooter, die "Story" war nicht vorhanden, die Chars waren nach 2 Stunden vergessen und grafisch war es auch nicht mehr so toll im Vergleich zu anderen Shootern. Mit einer grünen Vegetation und Sonnenuntergangs-Stimmung kann man halt mehr Eindruck schinden als mit einer trockenen Großstadt, das liegt in der Natur der Sache.

Ein Crysis 4 mit neuer Dschungel-Location (Südamerika, Südostasien etc.), mehr Anzug-Features (fliegen zB, was man im Spiel mit Fortdauer aufwerten könnte), besser präsentierten Story und neuer Cry Engine hätte episch werden können.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (30. Juni 2020)

Zur Erinnerung so was würde ich mir halt wünschen :

Quelle: ArtStation - Lars Hofrichter


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Juni 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Crysis 2 und 3 gerade ausgepielt ,freu mich riesig endlich Crysis  mit Multi More Support.



Bereits die Cryengine 2 konnte mit mehr als zwei Kernen umgehen. In der Praxis wurde diese Fertigkeit aber fast immer vom ausgeprägten Grafiklimit maskiert.

MfG
Raff


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (30. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bereits die Cryengine 2 konnte mit mehr als zwei Kernen umgehen. In der Praxis wurde diese Fertigkeit aber fast immer vom ausgeprägten Grafiklimit maskiert.
> 
> MfG
> Raff



Eine Frage glaubst du persönlich die angeblich gelakten Bilder sind echt?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Juni 2020)

Nein, das sieht mehr wie die Xbox-360-Portierung aus. Oder es handelt sich um die neue Switch-Version. Derart last-genetisch wird das am PC nie und nimmer aussehen, keine Sorge. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (30. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nein, das sieht mehr wie die Xbox-360-Portierung aus. Oder es handelt sich um die neue Switch-Version. Derart last-genetisch wird das am PC nie und nimmer aussehen, keine Sorge.
> 
> MfG
> Raff



Huuu da bin ich doch beruhigt das auch du das so siehst ich war echt ziemlich eintäuscht ...aber hoffe insgeheim halt wirklich auf Fake Bilder oder eben Switch Bilder


----------



## addicTix (30. Juni 2020)

Wer nicht bis morgen warten kann, kann sich den Trailer auch hier schon anschauen.. viel erwarten sollte man vom Remaster aber nicht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ko0BZms6cso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Edit: Trailer war mal auf der Xbox Seite, jetzt sind da nur noch 3 Screenshots.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/crysis-remastered/9nwq4tjkpj7b?&activetab=pivot:overviewtab


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (30. Juni 2020)

addicTix schrieb:


> Wer nicht bis morgen warten kann, kann sich den Trailer auch hier schon anschauen.. viel erwarten sollte man vom Remaster aber nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie gesagt ich kann mir das beim besten willen nicht vorstellen...


----------



## addicTix (1. Juli 2020)

Der Trailer war auf der offiziellen Xbox Seite, also dass er fake ist, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich und die Screenshots sprechen für sich. 
Den ein oder anderen Ray Tracing Effekt sieht man im Trailer auch.
Sucht man nach dem Trailer bei google, findet man den YT Link zur Premiere, die Google suche zeigt schon an wie lange das Video geht - 2:07min
Also genau so lang, wie das von mir verlinkte Video.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Morgen wird's einige enttäuschte Gesichter geben.


Edit: Hab aus Spaß mal den Xbox 360 Trailer von 2011 aufgerufen, da  einige Szenen relativ identisch sind bei dem geleakten Trailer und dem alten 360 Trailer, aber wenn man die Szenen vergleicht, dann sieht man auf jeden fall dass die Szenen im leaked Trailer nicht einfach aus dem 360 Trailer gerippt, bisschen mit Videobearbeitung aufgehübscht und dann was draus gebastelt wurde.
Also Crytek hat da schon was verändert, aber das 2020 "Remaster" unterstützt ja nur die schon damals schlechten Konsolenports.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man kann sagen, da wurd die 360 Version remastered.
Das Remaster, wie man im Trailer sehen konnte, wird mit Sicherheit in einigen Punkten besser aussehen.. Beleuchtung, Vegetation, Reflektionen durch RT etc. aber alles in allem verglichen mit dem was man vor einigen Monaten im Vorfeld sehen durfte, eine reine Enttäuschung


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (1. Juli 2020)

addicTix schrieb:


> Der Trailer war auf der offiziellen Xbox Seite, also dass er fake ist, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich und die Screenshots sprechen für sich.
> Den ein oder anderen Ray Tracing Effekt sieht man im Trailer auch.
> Sucht man nach dem Trailer bei google, findet man den YT Link zur Premiere, die Google suche zeigt schon an wie lange das Video geht - 2:07min
> Also genau so lang, wie das von mir verlinkte Video.
> ...



Also wenn crytek wirklich daß auftischen will dann wären sie meiner Meinung nach total Bala Bala im Kopf den der Shit storm wäre damit gewiss...


----------



## addicTix (1. Juli 2020)

Da bin ich auf jeden Fall auch mal gespannt drauf.
Die Bewertungen der Premiere jetzt im Vorfeld sind noch sehr positiv, sollte nicht wie durch ein Wunder was anderes gezeigt werden, sollte sich das ganz schnell ins negative verändern und Crytek verliert gut an Reputation


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (1. Juli 2020)

addicTix schrieb:


> Da bin ich auf jeden Fall auch mal gespannt drauf.
> Die Bewertungen der Premiere jetzt im Vorfeld sind noch sehr positiv, sollte nicht wie durch ein Wunder was anderes gezeigt werden, sollte sich das ganz schnell ins negative verändern und Crytek verliert gut an Reputation



Ja nur noch wenige stunden dann sind wir hoffentlich schlauer wie gesagt ich persönlich glaube einfach das dies zb ein trailer für die xbox one war also die standard version da könnte es schon sein immerhin sind die Kisten ja 7 Jahre alt....
es gab sogar Gerüchte das die pc version nun doch etwas später erscheinen soll...mal sehen was denn nun stimmt und wie es wird!


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (1. Juli 2020)

wurde abgesagt oioioioi wird wohl dann nichts mehr mit Release 2020 o man.....

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Eb2WGOUXkAAoXGv?format=jpg&name=medium


----------



## addicTix (1. Juli 2020)

TheFanaticTesters schrieb:


> wurde abgesagt oioioioi wird wohl dann nichts mehr mit Release 2020 o man.....
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Eb2WGOUXkAAoXGv?format=jpg&name=medium



Ja die haben durch die Leaks schon gesehen, wenn die das zeigen würden, die würden in Grund und Boden gehatet werden.
Tja, kann man hoffen, dass sie jetzt der PC Version 'nen Kick geben


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (1. Juli 2020)

addicTix schrieb:


> Ja die haben durch die Leaks schon gesehen, wenn die das zeigen würden, die würden in Grund und Boden gehatet werden.
> Tja, kann man hoffen, dass sie jetzt der PC Version 'nen Kick geben



Angeblich stammen die Lekas aus der xbox one version und ich denke auch das die merken das sie einen enormen hype aufgebaut haben und wollen nun lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen bin gespannt aber kann im Grunde nur gutes heißen!


----------



## addicTix (1. Juli 2020)

Ja also ich kann dir nur sagen, so wie der Trailer auf Youtube zusehen war, so war er auf der offiziellen Xbox Seite zu sehen... mit den Einblendungen, dass alle Aufnahmen von der PC Version stammen.
Macht auch nur Sinn, weil man im Trailer hin und wieder Ray Tracing Reflektionen im Wasser gesehen hat, was die Xbox One nicht unterstützt und ich glaub kaum, dass die einen Xbox Series X Trailer hochladen, wenn das Spiel im Juli hätte erscheinen sollen und die Konsole erst ende des Jahres kommt.
Also wird schon die PC Version gewesen sein.
Was das ganze halt sehr traurig macht, wie du sagtest kann man da nur hoffen dass die da noch was rausholen mit dem delay. 
Aber ich glaubs ehrlich gesagt nicht, letztendlich ist und bleibt das ein Remaster und kein Remake. Wird im großen und ganzen nicht viel besser aussehen als wenn man Crysis 1 einfach modded, hier und da ein paar neue Sachen wie eben Ray Tracing.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (1. Juli 2020)

addicTix schrieb:


> Ja also ich kann dir nur sagen, so wie der Trailer auf Youtube zusehen war, so war er auf der offiziellen Xbox Seite zu sehen... mit den Einblendungen, dass alle Aufnahmen von der PC Version stammen.
> Macht auch nur Sinn, weil man im Trailer hin und wieder Ray Tracing Reflektionen im Wasser gesehen hat, was die Xbox One nicht unterstützt und ich glaub kaum, dass die einen Xbox Series X Trailer hochladen, wenn das Spiel im Juli hätte erscheinen sollen und die Konsole erst ende des Jahres kommt.
> Also wird schon die PC Version gewesen sein.
> Was das ganze halt sehr traurig macht, wie du sagtest kann man da nur hoffen dass die da noch was rausholen mit dem delay.
> Aber ich glaubs ehrlich gesagt nicht, letztendlich ist und bleibt das ein Remaster und kein Remake. Wird im großen und ganzen nicht viel besser aussehen als wenn man Crysis 1 einfach modded, hier und da ein paar neue Sachen wie eben Ray Tracing.



Achtung Crytek nutz Software basiertes raytracing weshalb man auch sagte das die akutellen Konsolen davon was sehen sollen...daher kann dies auch durchaus sein...aber schauen wer mal


----------



## addicTix (1. Juli 2020)

TheFanaticTesters schrieb:


> Achtung Crytek nutz Software basiertes raytracing weshalb man auch sagte das die akutellen Konsolen davon was sehen sollen...daher kann dies auch durchaus sein...aber schauen wer mal



Tatsächlich. ich dachte die würden Hardware RT nutzen... 
Dann hab ich nix gesagt, vielleicht hast du Recht und es besteht echt noch 'n bisschen Hoffnung.
Das einzige was mir sorgen macht ist eben die Beschriftung, dass alle Szenen vom PC stammen.
Ich hoffe wirklich dass die da noch was machen, hab mich sehr auf das Remaster gefreut nachdem was man vor ein paar Monaten gesehen hat an screens (die du auch paar Seiten vorher gepostet hast).. denke nicht, dass wir das bekommen, aber was besseres als vom Trailer wäre geil.
Und wenns doch eher ein schlechtes Remaster ist, dann lässt sich das Spiel hoffentlich ordentlich modden vor allem mit neuer API und dann macht die Community was draus, inklusive der bereits angekündigten Verbesserungen könnte das dann was werden


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (1. Juli 2020)

addicTix schrieb:


> Tatsächlich. ich dachte die würden Hardware RT nutzen...
> Dann hab ich nix gesagt, vielleicht hast du Recht und es besteht echt noch 'n bisschen Hoffnung.
> Das einzige was mir sorgen macht ist eben die Beschriftung, dass alle Szenen vom PC stammen.
> Ich hoffe wirklich dass die da noch was machen, hab mich sehr auf das Remaster gefreut nachdem was man vor ein paar Monaten gesehen hat an screens (die du auch paar Seiten vorher gepostet hast).. denke nicht, dass wir das bekommen, aber was besseres als vom Trailer wäre geil.
> Und wenns doch eher ein schlechtes Remaster ist, dann lässt sich das Spiel hoffentlich ordentlich modden vor allem mit neuer API und dann macht die Community was draus, inklusive der bereits angekündigten Verbesserungen könnte das dann was werden



Ne eben die bewerben das ja schon lange gab damals ja nen ziemlichen wirbel als sie die tecdemo zu Sofware basiertem raytracing zeigten ..hier auf der schnelle mal gefunden:

Crytek's upcoming Crysis Remaster will come with software-based ray tracing - HardwareZone.com.sg

du schreibst: denke nicht, dass wir das bekommen, aber was besseres als vom Trailer wäre geil. Besonders nicht schlechteres als das Original was eben laut den lekas so war...zb. fehlende bäume in der ferne ec...das wäre absolut lächerlich und ergäbe in meinen Augen keinerlei sinn!


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Juli 2020)

Schade dass es kein echtes Remake wird.....das remaster sah, zumindest auf den Bildern, extrem bescheiden aus.

Für ein Spiel, dass damals vor allem auch durch die Grafik Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zog ist das nicht gut.....
Ahne Böses.....sollen das remaster lieber einstampfen und entweder ganz sein lassen oder ein ordentliches remake  nur für ps5/Xbox series x/ pc machen.....


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (2. Juli 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Schade dass es kein echtes Remake wird.....das remaster sah, zumindest auf den Bildern, extrem bescheiden aus.
> 
> Für ein Spiel, dass damals vor allem auch durch die Grafik Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zog ist das nicht gut.....
> Ahne Böses.....sollen das remaster lieber einstampfen und entweder ganz sein lassen oder ein ordentliches remake  nur für ps5/Xbox series x/ pc machen.....



Ich persönlich will die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgeben ich würde mich einfach mega freuen wenn es nach so langer Zeit mal wieder was von Crysis geben würde


----------



## Galford (10. Juli 2020)

Kommt zumindest die Switch Version doch schon am 23. Juli?

Crysis Remastered is coming to Nintendo Switch on July 23rd - get your preorder in now!

Ist das alt? Oder wurde die Switch Version nie verschoben? Kann auch sein, dass ich da was falsch verstanden hatte - ich dachte bisher, alle Versionen seien verschoben worden.
Die Pressemeldung ist jedenfalls von:


> Friday, July 10, 2020


----------



## addicTix (10. Juli 2020)

Keine Ahnung, dem Blogpost vor bisschen mehr als einer Woche versteht man eigentlich so, dass die Pre-Order für Switch verfügbar bleiben und für alle anderen Plattformen delayed werden, der Release von Crysis Remastered soll aber für alle Plattformen verschoben werden.
Allerdings wurde als Grund genannt, dass man die PC und Konsolenversion in einer Grafikqualität bringen möchte, wie man es von einem Crysis Remastered erwarten würde.
Das würde halt eigentlcih nicht für Switch gelten, vielleicht kommt diese dann doch pünktlich?
Wer weiß, wird am Ende doch vorne und hinten nix mit dem Spiel


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (6. September 2020)

Es gibt ein ersten Vergleich zwischen orginal PC und Remaster

https://twitter.com/Crysis/status/1302652932064714756/photo/1

hier der vergleich:

First Crysis Remastered 4K PC Screenshot on "Can it Run Crysis?" Graphics Settings


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (15. September 2020)

Der erste PC vergleich in 8K !!

meiner Meinung nach recht nice!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bda4jp7EXQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (17. Dezember 2020)

Crytek hat tatsächlich das Ascension Level wieder in die PC Version gepatcht. Finde ich toll. Es ist zwar nicht das beste Level in Crysis, aber es gehört für mich einfach dazu.

PC Update 2.0


> Crysis Remastered PC players, *Ascension level is here*! 2.0 patch is now live and it comes with a great number of bug fixes, improvements to graphics quality, including RayTracing, and some CPU optimizations. You can find the full changelog here: http://reddit.com/r/Crysis/comments/keygd6/crysis_remastered_pc_update_20/



Patchnotes:


Spoiler



PC Update 2.0



General​· The level 'Ascension' has been added.

· Added an option to enable aim assist - only when using a controller.



Performance​· Improvements made to the shadow quality and lighting on 'Very High' and 'Can it run Crysis settings'.

· Some small CPU optimizations.

· Improvements made to RayTracing.



Bug Fixes​· Fixed a bug that prevented the mission Exodus - Sphere from starting.

· Fixed an issue that caused the game window to flicker when switched to borderless mode.

· Fixed the tutorial messages tied to the Classic nano suit mode on Contact - Island.

· Fixed an issue that caused the screen to flicker when set to borderless with Vsync turned on.

· Fixed an issue that caused the game to crash at the final credits.

· Fixed a crash that could occur on Onslaught - Tank.

· Fixed a crash that could occur after the Airstrike on Assault - Harbour.

· Fixed an issue that prevented the in-game prompts from changing when Classic Nanosuit is activated

· Classic Nanosuit control scheme in settings will now change according to the selected Suit mode.

· Fixed an issue that caused the plant physics to act strangely when colliding with the player.

· Fixed an issue that caused placeholders to appear in the menu and HUD when selectin French as the selected language.

· Fixed an issue that caused issues with the players walking animation after the cutscene on Reckoning - Fleet.

· Fixed a crash that could occur when exiting a mission to the main menu.

· Fixed an issue that allowed you to change disabled settings.

· Fixed a flickering shadow that could be seen when using Very High or CIRC settings when Raytracing is enabled.

· Fixed an issue that caused the Tank return to its default position after firing on Onslaught - Tank.

· Fixed an issue that caused a building to disappear after loading in to a checkpoint save on Assault.

· Fixed an issue that caused the SMG, SCAR and FY71 to fire single shots when first shooting the weapon.

· Fixed an issue that caused the surface of Exodus - Sphere to appear partially black.

· Fixed a dark textured overlay that could appear on Paradise Lost - Ice.

· Improvements made to the sky on Paradise Lost - Ice.

· Fixed several red artifacts that would appear during gameplay on various levels.

· Fixed an issue that caused various models to have a lower resolution than intended on

· Fixed an issue that caused the VTOL on Assault Harbor to collide with the tank.

· Fixed an issue that caused some UI transitions to freeze.

· Improvements made to the 2D planar ocean reflections.

· Fixed an issue that caused the button for Horn and lights in vehicles to be the same as the suit mode buttons.

· Fixed an issue that allowed the display frequency to be changed when using borderless or windowed mode.

· Fixed an issue that caused the cloak to deactivate if there were 9 energy points remaining.

· Fixed an issue that prevented the graphics settings for being set to 'Very high' when using the 'default' button.

· Fixed an issue that caused a framerate spike when Ray tracing is enabled on Contact.

· Fixed an issue that resulted in the shots from Tanks to be distorted when indoors on Onslaught - Tank.

· Fixed some localisation issues in Traditional and simplified Chinese.

· Fixed an issue that causes a building to disappear on Village after reloading into the level from a checkpoint save.

· Fixed the missing building that can be found on Relic Rescue.

· Fixed an issue that prevented you from opening the PDA.

· Fixed an issue that prevented you from activating sprint.

· Fixed an issue that resulted in missing the first shot fired from the Sniper rifle or Gauss Rifle after entering 10x zoom.

· Fixed the text tied to the tank gun hotkey for all languages (does not apply to English).

· Fixed an issue where the players shadow would appear in glass rather than a reflection.

· Fixed a low-res ground texture on Relic.

· Fixed an issue that prevented raindrops from showing on the players helmet on Reckoning - Fleet.

· Fixed an issue that caused the pause menu music to persist after alt-tabbing in and out of the game.

· Fixed a bug that caused Nomad to switch from crouch to prone when near obstacles.

· Fixed an issue that resulted that resulted in not being able to hear the first shots fired from any weapon after loading into a level.

· Fixed some flickering shadows on Recovery - Village.

· Fixed some issues that prevented the armour and cloak from working as intended in certain parts of the game.

· Fixed an issue that resulted in a black screen being displayed instead of logo's when launching the game.

· Fixed a crash that could occasionally occur after dying on certain levels.

· Fixed an audio issue that meant shots and reloading sounds cannot be heard.

· Fixed the SFX of the MOAC shots due to sounding more distorted than intended.

· Fixed a placeholder text that would appear after unbinding an action.

· Fixed some missing symbols in the tutorial messages.

· Fixed an issue that caused the SCAR muzzle to disappear when firing single shots.

· Fixed an issue that caused dust particles that appear after shooting walls to flicker.

· Fixed an issue that caused machine guns on vehicles to flicker.

· Fixed a potential freeze that could occur after loading into a checkpoint.

· Fixed an issue that caused the regular tutorial prompts to appear when using Classic Nanosuit mode.

· Fixed an issue that prevented you from hearing gun sounds while there was active dialogue.

· Fixed several vehicle machine gun sounds on Onslaught - Tank.

· Fixed an issue that caused the shadows on the mountain to move depending on the camera angle, when using medium settings.

· Fixed an issue with the Ray tracing reflection not moving correctly with the water waves.

· Fixed an issue that caused secondary objective laptops to display the same excavation site image.

· Fixed an issue that caused the decals on the walls and ceilings to disappear depending on the camera angle.

· Fixed an issue that prevented selecting the vibration option when using a gamepad.

· Fixed some animation and placement issues for several enemies on Contact.

· Fixed an issue that caused boxes to have reflections on Assault - Harbor.

· Fixed an issue that caused the zoom button for vehicles and weapons to be the same.

· Fixed an issue that caused the Spanish text to not correctly fit in the drop-down box when using borderless settings.

· Fixed some Spanish and Turkish localisation.

· Fixed the resolution of the Nanokorean soldiers on Awakening - Mine.

· Fixed the placement of a Hatch opening on Core.

· Improvements made to the vegetation during the Aztec cutscene on Contact - Island.

· Removed some cloned props in the communication trailer on Recovery - Village.

· Fixed an issue that caused clicking on the gamma correction to be of by ~1cm to the right-hand side.

· Fixed some placeholder strings for the Air strike on Assault and the tank tutorial on Onslaught.

· Fixed an issue that caused the VTOL turbine to fire incorrectly on Exodus - Sphere.

· Fixed an issue that causes Nomads model to move when in a prone position.

· Fixed an issue where the raytracing reflections in vehicle cockpits were too strong.

· Fixed an unnatural changing light on the Alien Structure on Core.

· Fixed some stretched ground textures on Awakening - Mine.

· Removed the wheels from the destroyed trucks.

· Fixed an issue that prevent the weapons UI element tied to toggle change from disappearing.

· Fixed the positioning of the Excavator on Awakening - Mine.

· Fixed an issue that caused the Ceph attack on Keenan car to happen too early.

· Fixed an issue that resulted in no sensitivity settings being available for gamepad sticks.

· Fixed an issue that caused the light from the final boss hatch to appear through the lid on Reckoning - Fleet.

· Removed an unused control - toggle passenger seat.

· Improvements made to the indoor shooting sounds on Assault - Harbor.

· Fixed an issue that caused corpses to fall through the deck on Reckoning - Fleet.

· Fixed a crash that could occur at the Research Dome on Rescue - Relic.

· Fixed the behaviour tied to the speed mode on normal/modern Nanosuit.

· Fixed some French localisation.

· Fixed the texture of the drinks machine when on medium settings.

· Fixed the resolution of the text on the door on Reckoning - Fleet while using medium settings.

· Fixed the resolution of the stickers inside the VTOL on Assault - Harbor while using medium settings.

· Fixed a crash that could occur near the Command Post when jumping out of the truck on Contact - Island.

· Fixed an issue that prevented you from being able to close the objectives screen when using a controller.

· Fixed the audio tied to the 3p machine gun shots during the convoy scene on Exodus - Sphere.

· Fixed an echoing sound that was cast by the enemies on Recovery - Village and Relic - Rescue.

· Fixed an issue that caused the crate's inscription to disappear on Core.

· Fixed an issue that caused raindrops to make a splash in mid-air on Reckoning Fleet.

· Fixed the model for the fence on Rescue - Relic.

· Removed the water artifacts that would appear on the edge of the Waterfall on Recue - Relic.

· Improved the visuals of the snow in the cutscene on Exodus - Sphere.

· Fixed the flicker tied to water reflections when using medium setting son Contact - Island.



_~The Crysis team._



Aber das war es noch nicht:


> Just to follow up,
> 
> we want to thank you all for the feedback provided please keep it coming as it really helps us to ensure the next patches are even better. *You might also like to know that DLSS will be also part of our next major PC update coming in the new year.*
> 
> ...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Dezember 2020)

Geheimtipp: Wer im Epic Store das Gratisspiel grabbt, erhält einen 10-Euro-Gutschein. Crysis Remastered ist derzeit auf 17,99 Euro rabattiert -> in den Warenkorb damit und zur Kasse -> Spiel für 7,99 Euro kaufen. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## sethdiabolos (18. Dezember 2020)

Für das Geld habe ich das Spiel jetzt doch mal mit genommen. Am Anfang für 30 habe ich es refundet, aber bei 8€ macht man nichts verkehrt.


----------

